Ask HN: What makes Medium a better/worse media outlet? - chasedehan
======
git-pull
This may not be what you're looking for, but Google seems to prefer Medium
content.

I think it could be natural. A lot of smart interlinking of posts, clustering
different niches, and posts being spread across social websites.

I can even give a direct example. My book _The Tao of tmux_ is available for
free online. It used to be in the google top 10 for tmux. Now, a newer article
on HackerNoon is up at the very top: [https://hackernoon.com/a-gentle-
introduction-to-tmux-8d784c4...](https://hackernoon.com/a-gentle-introduction-
to-tmux-8d784c404340)

I think people just like the Medium posts, heh. They made a publishing
platform that attracted talented writers, and the feedback loop with readers
seems to be encouraging it to grow.

Medium actually hampers my personal efforts since I keep my own static website
and wrote a custom blog-like application I post. I feel I may end up having to
move writing efforts there since the velocity there is so big.

P.S. NYTimes digital team uses Medium:
[https://open.nytimes.com/](https://open.nytimes.com/) I think that
demonstrates to me people just like the product and it's going to self-
perpetuate until someone devises something better.

------
tombachar
My startup uses Medium as its preferred blogging host. We prefer Medium
because of the ease of use, the engagement, and the overall UX. We think its
gorgeous!

Being a Fintech startup that focuses on getting people BTC or USD cashback on
any card, we need to push out content quickly and have something that simply
works. Otherwise, our dev and attention would be consumed by our blog content.

The only downfall with Medium from my understanding is that you lose your site
SEO. But the engagement is very high and its possible to double post content
if you do have your own blog, so it works out either way.

I highly recommend using Medium.

~~~
rustywicket
I think for post people SEO is the part that they get stuck on, but i'm pretty
sure you can import posts like you mention.

Does it pull in the post with styling etc.. as well?

------
dasmoth
For a long time, it seemed like Just Another Blogging platform -- maybe
slightly nicer page layouts than some. But I'm now rapidly losing patience
with the frequency with which it nags me to log in...

------
tmaly
I think the network effect and discovery are the key things that Medium brings
to the table.

When I write blog posts on my own site, I tend to use medium as a channel
where I publish a teaser post with a link back to my blog.

